# Specialized Roval Sl / Rapide



## ruru (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello, I have a Roval Rapide SL wheels and want to know if you know where I can buy online the spokes. These are red and black DT aerolite spokes. In Spain my dealer can not find 
Thanks


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

ruru said:


> Hello, I have a Roval Rapide SL wheels and want to know if you know where I can buy online the spokes. These are red and black DT aerolite spokes. In Spain my dealer can not find
> Thanks


They are more than likely custom made for those wheels by DT Swiss. Which would mean that you need to get them from Specialized through an authorized dealer.


----------



## ruru (Jan 11, 2007)

jrob1775 said:


> They are more than likely custom made for those wheels by DT Swiss. Which would mean that you need to get them from Specialized through an authorized dealer.


Thanks, but my Specialized dealer does not get the spokes from Specilized.Anybody know any dealer who is?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Your dealer needs to contact the Warranty/Service department at Specialized. The spokes will not be something they can order up through the Specialized dealer site. They may have to call the U.S. based operations, not the local distributor's office.


----------



## ruru (Jan 11, 2007)

pdainsworth said:


> Your dealer needs to contact the Warranty/Service department at Specialized. The spokes will not be something they can order up through the Specialized dealer site. They may have to call the U.S. based operations, not the local distributor's office.


Thanks for answering, but is not required to have some stock of this material in each country? (Spain)


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

pdainsworth said:


> Your dealer needs to contact the Warranty/Service department at Specialized. The spokes will not be something they can order up through the Specialized dealer site. They may have to call the U.S. based operations, not the local distributor's office.


That's amazing. You'd think they'd have spare spokes easily available. Even Neuvation wheels come with spare spokes because they're not a common size.


----------



## ruru (Jan 11, 2007)

*Roval Rapide*

I do not know if anyone has had these wheels, but to me are giving me problems Spokes break.


California L33 said:


> That's amazing. You'd think they'd have spare spokes easily available. Even Neuvation wheels come with spare spokes because they're not a common size.


I also think it is something incredible, the wheels are not too old in 2008. 
I think that Specialized had problems with the configuration of these wheels and spokes are broken now. In my case in 1000 km. thrice. I am desperate.


----------



## Franky692 (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a set of Roval Rapide SL Carbon and I would have some spare spokes. I don't know the spokes length for front wheel rear wheel sx and dx, The spokes are DT aerolite, anybody know the 3 differrent sizes so I can order spare spokes?
Thanks


----------

